# UEFA Champions League



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

UEFA have just confirmed there will be a 3rd place play-off in the
Champions league, it will take place at Wembley and will be known as the
FA CUP Final

:lol:

apparently United Sponsor AIG stands for Almost in Greece.


----------

